# Fuji X100 - Anyone Out There With One?



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi all,

I've been toying with getting one of these for some time but there is something holding me back. I have two good Nikon DSLRs and a Canon G9 which generally I use for when I'm out and about (I hate lugging SLRs around unless I'm sure they'll be needed).

So what is the Fuji X100 really like - forget about macro as I'll use the SLR but is the slow autofocus a problem - are there any other issues.

As always, any info would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

used one for a weekend months ago. hated it. the scale is all wrong. Its not FANTASTIC and not great deal better than the G9

which is my all time favourite compact !


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

I recently bought one, to go alongside my GF1, Nikon D700, and 550D.

And I totally disagree with the above comment.

Its fantastic. The image quality is superb, even at high ISO. The JPGS are amazing, although Im still shooting RAW+JPG and editing the RAW to my taste, I could easilly just rely on the Jpgs.

The lens is SHARP! like proper cut yourself sharp.

It has its quirks, but its part of the charm. The autofocus isnt that bad, easilly on par with the GF1. The optical viewfinder is superb, as is the EVF. It takes some getting used to the paralax, but its not too bad.

Make sure the firmware is updated to the latest, as it irons out a lot of the issues first encountered.

I havent used my D700 since I bought this, its that good, and I take it everywhere with me, unlike the D700!


----------

